# Worth Every Penney



## felkadelic

Looks more or less like a Veritas surface clamp but a few bucks cheaper.


----------



## CharlesA

Just because I am slow: the end that goes in the dog hole is grooved so that it has more of a hold when under load, but otherwise slides in and out of the dog hole, correct?


----------



## mcase

CharlesA,

Yeah slides in and out with ease, but grips solid when pressure is applied to the clamp. Having a pair of these is like having a whole new work bench. If you want to rout, domino, biscuit, drill, saw, sand, mortise, whatever, you just clamp the work down where you need it. No more having to clamp things to the edge of the table and have the clamps only on one edge - the edge that's toward you and usually the edge you want to work on.


----------

